Ask HN: How everyone is staying sane during Covid-19? - notoriousarun
======
Pick-A-Hill2019
I wasn't 'sane' prior to this so can't really offer much except to say that
I've worked hard on increasing empathy and understanding. In weird times,
people are naturally more aggressive and prone to lashing out (anger
transference). Taking a few seconds to breath deep and feel compassion has
helped me to de-escalate more than a few heated debates. Also, I've started to
make a conscious effort to make eye contact, smile and nod a greeting to
people when out in public which usually results in a relieved smile in return
and a noticeable relaxation of their body posture.

------
max1truc
By programming, and not doing any risky things to avoid going to the hospital
and thus get infected.

------
arun_dev
By doing nothing, and enjoying the time with my family.

